# Przetłumaczone Książki



## Kos

Cześć Wszystkim 

Niedawno kupiłem sobie polskie wydanie książki "To Kill a Mockingbird". (Może niektórzy z was to przeczytali?) 
Zastanawiam się, czy większość przetłumaczonych książek jest ortograficznie poprawna? Chodzi o gramatykę i kalki.
Podczas gdy czytałem książkę, natknąłem się na kilka zdań, ktore wydaje mi się dziwne:

"Nasza matka umarła, gdy miałam dwa lata, nie odczułam więc jej odejścia." - Powinno być_ "Matka nam umarła_"?

"Przysunęłam się blizej i położyłam glowę na jego kolanie." - "_Położyłam glowę mu na kolanach"?_

"Ludzie poruszali się wolno. Niespiesznie przemierzali plac, pówłacząc nogami, zaglądali do otaczających go sklepów i wcale nie liczyli się z czasem." - "_I have no clue why "go" is placed here, since it doesn't seem to fit into that section of the sentence_."

Będę bardzo wdzięczny za odpowiedzi. 
-Kos


----------



## Rusak963

Kos said:


> Cześć Wszystkim
> 
> Niedawno kupiłem sobie polskie wydanie książki "To Kill a Mockingbird". (Może niektore *niektórzy* z was to przeczyta*li*?)
> *Not all of us are female*
> Zastanawiam się, czy większość przetłumaczonych książek jest ortograficznie poprawna? Chodzi o gramatykę i kalki.
> Podczas gdy czytałem książkę, natknąłem się na kilka zdań, ktore wydaje mi się dziwne:
> 
> "Nasza matka umarła, gdy miałam dwa lata, nie odczułam więc jej odejścia." - Powinno być_ "Matka nam umarła_"?
> 
> "Przysunęłam się blizej i położyłam glowę na jego kolanie." - "_Położyłam glowę mu na kolanach"?_
> 
> "Ludzie poruszali się wolno. Niespiesznie przemierzali plac, pówłacząc nogami, zaglądali do otaczających go sklepów i wcale nie liczyli się z czasem." - "_I have no clue why "go" is placed here, since it doesn't seem to fit into that section of the sentence_."
> 
> Będę bardzo wdzięczny za odpowiedzi.
> -Kos


I think the sentences are correct. Why do you think they are not correct? In the last quote, "go" refers to the park.


----------



## Kos

Thanks for the tip.  I know that not everyone on this forum is female, but I messed the gender of "niektore."  I was aiming to describe a mixed group of males and females, but I obviously wasn't thinking when I wrote it. 

The reason I thought some of these sentences were incorrect was because, for example, "Nasza matka umarła, gdy miałam dwa lata, nie odczułam więc jej odejścia."  In Polish, isn't it more natural to use the dative construction "Matka nam umarła", thus making the sentence more personal?

By the way, thanks for telling me what "go" was indicating in that sentence.  I was a bit confused on that one.


----------



## robin74

Kos said:


> "Nasza matka umarła, gdy miałam dwa lata, nie odczułam więc jej odejścia."  In Polish, isn't it more natural to use the dative construction "Matka nam umarła", thus making the sentence more personal?


To me, both these sentences sound equally natural.



Rusak963 said:


> In the last quote, "go" refers to the park.


You mean the square ("plac"), not the park


----------



## Rusak963

Kos said:


> Thanks for the tip.  I know that not everyone on this forum is female, but I messed the gender of "niektore."  I was aiming to describe a mixed group of males and females, but I obviously wasn't thinking when I wrote it.


That was a joke



> The reason I thought some of these sentences were incorrect was because, for example, "Nasza matka umarła, gdy miałam dwa lata, nie odczułam więc jej odejścia."  In Polish, isn't it more natural to use the dative construction "Matka nam umarła", thus making the sentence more personal?
> 
> By the way, thanks for telling me what "go" was indicating in that sentence.  I was a bit confused on that one.


I think you're right to say that it makes it more personal. However, the speaker seems indifferent about her death, so why should a more personal construction be used? She as if acknowledges it only.



> You mean the square ("plac"), not the park


Oh yeah, I mixed it up. Don't know why though. I somehow associated a 'plac' with "a park" or maybe saw 'park' instead of 'plac'. Thanks


----------



## Kos

> However, the speaker seems indifferent about her death, so why should a more personal construction be used? She as if acknowledges it only.


 
Thats a good point.  I didn't even consider that at first glance.  Wow, the answer was so obvious. Thanks! 

Yeah, I thought it was a bit odd using "plac" to mean park, but I thought maybe there was some other use of it, since you used it that way.  Nie ma sprawy.


----------



## Kos

I just found a couple other sets of sentences that seem odd. Maybe you guys could give me your opinions on them. This will be my last question in this post since it's starting to get a bit long.

_In this little exerpt the layout of a person's yard is being described:_
"Posesja Radleyów wcinała się ostrym zakrętem za nasz dom. Idąc na południe, dochodziło się do ganku; chodnik skręcał tam i biegł dalej wzdłuż podwórka." _What caught my attention in this is the use of the verb "biegać". When translated directly to English, it is saying that the path/walkway "ran" along the yard. Am I correct in saying that "biegł" isn't grammatically correct in this context?_

_This conversation is taking place between two boys talking to each other in the story, making fun of each others' names:_
-Może byś tu przelazł, Charlesie Bakerze Harrisie?-Zagadnął po chwili. - Boże, ale cię nazwali.
-Nie śmieszniej niż ciebie. Ciocia Rachel mówi, że nazywasz się Jeremy Atticus Finch.
_The question I have about this dialogue is why the accusative case is used after "niż"? Doesn't the nominative case usually follow "niż"? Is "ciebie" used here since the speaker is trying to say "Its not funnier than what they call you."_

Again, I thank you guys for your responses. I don't mean to revisit this post again and make more work for you guys, but I'm just curious.  If nobody feels like answering on this, its perfectly ok, since there is quite a lot to read in this post.


----------



## NotNow

Why do you think "the sidewalk ran along the yard" is not correct?  I have heard _run _used like that in both languages.


----------



## robin74

Kos said:


> _Is "ciebie" used here since the speaker is trying to say "Its not funnier than what they call you."_


Yes. The case of a pronoun depends on the verb to which it refers. So for example you might also have dative after "niż" ("Dałbym to raczej Tobie niż jemu" -for the reason you point out above, it's really just a contraction of "Dałbym to raczej Tobie niż (dałbym to) jemu".) or instrumental or any other case. The sentence you quote is similarly a contraction of "(What they called me) it's not funnier than (what they called) you")


----------



## wolfbm1

"Niż" with nominative case: "Twoje imię *jest* śmieszniejsze niż moje."  
Or: "Lepszy (*jest*) wróbel w garści niż gołąb na dachu." We compare two nouns (names, birds).

But: "Nazwali ciebie śmieszniej niż (nazwali) mnie."  We compare two verbs (call) followed by an object pronoun.


----------



## Kos

Thank you for the confirmation *Wolfbm1* and *Robin74*.  I'm glad that I was on the right track!
Also, thank you *NotNow* for correcting me in my thinking.  I guess I thought it was incorrect since I had never seen "biegać" used in that context. I shouldn't have been as quick to judge its correctness, since I'm not as experienced with Polish as you and many others on this forum.


----------



## Elvus

Kos said:
			
		

> Niedawno kupiłem sobie polskie wydanie książki "To Kill a Mockingbird".  (Może niektórzy z was to przeczytali?)


Ja przeczytałem i bardzo tę książkę lubię, jak zresztą wszystkie wytwory literatury Południa i o Południu.


----------



## trisha17

Cześć,
Widzę, że to już dość wiekowy post, ale natknęłam się na niego dopiero dzisiaj, a wydał mi się ważny.

Miałeś rację czując, że coś jest z tymi zdaniami nie w porządku. To przykład niedbałego, dosłownego tłumaczenia, częsta wada na rynku, który przedkłada tanie stawki nad biegłość tłumacza.

Z tłumaczeniem jak z kobietą, albo wierna albo piękna. Po angielsku przymiotniki dzierżawcze są obowiązkowe, stąd w kiepskich tłumczeniaaach roi się od "uderzyłem się w moją rękę" albo "położyłam glowę na jego kolanie". 

Podobnie "zaglądali do otaczających go sklepów" to też niedbaaaałe dobranie przymiotnika. "Okolicznych" brzmiałoby lepiej, a możnaby też całkiem ominąć:
Powłócząc nogami, niespiesznie przemierzali plac, zaglądając do  sklepów bez liczenia się z czasem.

Czyli zgadzam się z przedmówcaami, że gramatycznie zdania są OK, natomiast co do urody... : -)


----------



## robin74

trisha17 said:


> Podobnie "zaglądali do otaczających go sklepów" to też niedbaaaałe dobranie przymiotnika. "Okolicznych" brzmiałoby lepiej, a możnaby też całkiem ominąć:
> Powłócząc nogami, niespiesznie przemierzali plac, zaglądając do  sklepów bez liczenia się z czasem.


To jest może bardziej dyskusja o roli tłumacza, ale moim zdaniem tłumacz nie jest od poprawiania oryginału. Dla mnie "otaczających go", "okolicznych" i brak czegokolwiek brzmią równie dobrze, tylko że każde co innego znaczy, a tłumacz nie jest od tego, żeby zmieniać znaczenie tłumaczonego tekstu. A już zasugerowane "Przysunęłam się blizej i położyłam głowę na kolanie" brzmi moim zdaniem fatalnie.


----------



## BezierCurve

Zapewne Trisha miała na myśli "położyłam _mu_ głowę na kolanie".

Ja jestem jednak za pięknem w tłumaczeniach - jeżeli chodzi o literaturę piękną. Pamiętacie "urorurodziurodziny?" Czasami po prostu trzeba pozmyślać, żeby wierniej oddać atmosferę. 

Podobnie jest z tłumaczeniami filmów - do dzisiaj pamiętam "Niedzielę Sportową" w "Kosmicznych Jajach" - dzięki temu było śmieszniej.


----------



## trisha17

robin74 said:


> [...]tłumacz nie jest od tego, żeby zmieniać znaczenie tłumaczonego tekstu[...]
> Od tego mamy bogaty język, żeby znaczenia można było wyrać na wiele różnych sposobów.
> 
> Masz rację, tlumacz nie jest od poprawiania, od tego jest edytor.
> 
> Tłumacz jest od spolszczania. Polski funkcjonuje w inny sposob niz angielski; mamy przypadki, deklinacje, rodzaje, podmioty bezosobowe. Wg Twojego argumentu tlumaczący z polskiego na angielski powinien te wszystkie rzeczy wiernie oddac. Da sie?
> 
> Kiedy kolejną brzydko tlumaczona ksiazkę odrzucam z rozpaczą, na odtrutkę sięgam po Maupassanta w przekładzie Boya-Żeleńskiego. Ktoś powiedział, że to tłumaczenie jest piękniejsze od oryginału. Czy to źle?


----------



## Ben Jamin

trisha17 said:


> robin74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...]tłumacz nie jest od tego, żeby zmieniać znaczenie tłumaczonego tekstu[...]
> Od tego mamy bogaty język, żeby znaczenia można było wyrać na wiele różnych sposobów.
> 
> Masz rację, tlumacz nie jest od poprawiania, od tego jest edytor.
> 
> Tłumacz jest od spolszczania. Polski funkcjonuje w inny sposob niz angielski; mamy przypadki, deklinacje, rodzaje, podmioty bezosobowe. Wg Twojego argumentu tlumaczący z polskiego na angielski powinien te wszystkie rzeczy wiernie oddac. Da sie?
> 
> Kiedy kolejną brzydko tlumaczona ksiazkę odrzucam z rozpaczą, na odtrutkę sięgam po Maupassanta w przekładzie Boya-Żeleńskiego. Ktoś powiedział, że to tłumaczenie jest piękniejsze od oryginału. Czy to źle?
> 
> 
> 
> Praca tłumacza to ciągła walka o to, aby tekst przetłumaczony zachowując znaczenie oryginału był co najmniej poprawny, a nawet piękny. Tego nie da się osiągnąć bez kompromisów i odchyłek w jedną ze stron. Częst zdarza się ostatnimi laty, że sięgam po pięknie wydaną przetłumaczoną książkę i odkładam ją po przeczytaniu kilku stron, bo jest pełna okropnych kalek językowych (gra słów niezamierzona).
> Włosi mawiali "traduttore traditore" (tłumacz zdrajca). Dawniej tłumacze, którzy bardzo często byli też autorami, pozwalali sobie na bardzo duże odchyłki od oryginału. Dziś wpadają w pułapkę odwrotną.
Click to expand...


----------

